
Tinder has a secret success rate value for your photos - mendez
http://uk.businessinsider.com/tinder-secret-success-rate-photos-right-swipe-percentage-2017-3?r=US&IR=T
======
mendez
A London startup, Rentify, were trying to replace every photo returned by the
Tinder API over their network with their CEO's face when they discovered a
secret value showing the success rate of a user's photo. Full marks for fun
office hack originality. 0 marks for Tinder for not using https for their
photos.

A friend of mine also discovered Tinder was returning dates of birth to
calculate age client side, so was able to predict other user's star signs:
[https://medium.com/haralds-notebook/tinder-should-
probably-f...](https://medium.com/haralds-notebook/tinder-should-probably-fix-
this-8f5628046626) It proved fairly effective at getting a reply, as you might
imagine. Thankfully he had the decency to explain how he guessed.

~~~
georgespencer
This was us! Thanks for linking.

The terrifying bit is the sheer volume of data Tinder is leaking -- I would
assume accidentally. The swipe % on the images for referrer and referee are
pretty bad, but DOB and number of FB friends is enough data that you could
trivially locate the person on Facebook.

~~~
mendez
Nice work! Agree, basic stuff as well - calculating an age from DateTime on
the server is coding 101.

------
nrki
This is creepy. Your boss MITMing your internet at work and replacing photos.

What else is he doing to your traffic?

Insert retorts about "but it's their wifi" below. It's still scummy. Provide
unmodified wifi or don't provide internet on the wifi.

~~~
georgespencer
> What else is he doing to your traffic?

Replacing asinine Hacker News comments with meaningful ones.

------
wintermute-_-
Not a secret. There's a feature called Smart Photos that you can toggle on and
off which basically A/B tests your photos and displays the best performing one
first.

~~~
patbutcher
The key difference is that feature simply places your best performing photo
first. The relevance of it leaking an actual number which represents the ratio
of right to left swipes is the critical part.

It offers a comparison with other users and the average across all of a users
photos probably correlates strongly with the mysterious 'Tinder rating ™'

~~~
georgespencer
And the fact that it's leaking other user's and not just yours (in fact, in
order to get your own you'd need to have two Tinder accounts).

